# Big 3 vs. Big 3



## ZJovicic (Feb 26, 2017)

Bach, Beethoven, Mozart

Federer, Djokovic, Nadal

Match the composer with the tennis player.

Which composer is Federer of music? Which one is Nadal? And which one Djokovic?

If you want to make this game even more interesting... well then you can also include other composers and likes of Sampras, Lendl, Agasi, etc...

What about female composers? Who is Serena Williams? Who is Steffi Graf? What about Monica Seles?


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Tennis doesn't interest me, but I'll do this with NFL quarterbacks:

Bach - Tom Brady
Beethoven - Ben Roethlisberger
Mozart - Patrick Mahomes


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Much as I dislike Federer, he would be Mozart, given how effortless he makes the game look, and how ingenious and wide-ranging are his shots.

Nadal would be Beethoven, defiance and resistance and great force of will, allied with a natural genius for competition and skill.

Djoker would be somebody clinical and exhausting, hugely proficient and efficient, who, if he was a composer, you might wish his works were shorter and more exciting. Maybe a more modern composer, dunno who.

Sampras would be Bach, the most economical and intellectual, perhaps the most cold killer of all.

Borg would be Schubert, the Angelic Assasin who died too young (career-wise) but made the sport look like a Romantic evening with a beautiful heartbreaking woman.

Connors would be a Romantic composer, all grunt and fist pumps and agony and cannons blowing off in all directions.

Mats Wilander would be 4'33".


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

I`m unsympathetic towards both Nadal and Djokovic so I tend to match all _the Big Three_s with Federer. But obviously it`s no fun. Instead, I`ll adopt the idea and use it to match some composers with some Snooker players:

Bach - Stephen Hendry
Beethoven - Ronnie O`Sullivan
Mozart - Judd Trump
Brahms - John Higgins
Wagner - Mark Selby
Schumann - Mark J. Williams


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

Writers:

Bach = Shakespeare
Mozart = Dickens
Beethoven = Dostoevsky


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

Allegro Con Brio said:


> Writers:
> 
> Bach = Shakespeare
> Mozart = Dickens
> Beethoven = Dostoevsky


I've thought about this one before. It's pretty difficult to find good pairings, really. Bach = Shakespeare (for example) is tempting, but not without a few major issues. Same with Beethoven = Dostoevsky. I've never considered Mozart = Dickens...

Btw, Highwayman, comparing Beethoven with Ronnie O'Sullivan made my day :lol:


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist said:


> I've thought about this one before. It's pretty difficult to find good pairings, really. Bach = Shakespeare (for example) is tempting, but not without a few major issues. Same with Beethoven = Dostoevsky. I've never considered Mozart = Dickens...
> 
> Btw, Highwayman, comparing Beethoven with Ronnie O'Sullivan made my day :lol:


They're very rough comparisons, admittedly. I just thought Bach = supreme master of musical language, Beethoven = philosophical explorer, Mozart = witty charmer with occasional dark undercurrents.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

How about these:

(Bach - Newton?)
Haydn - Euler
Mozart - Gauss
Brahms - Riemann
Schoenberg - Hilbert


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

Bach - Durer
Mozart - Vermeer
Beethoven - Rembrandt


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

philoctetes said:


> Bach - Durer
> Mozart - Vermeer
> Beethoven - Rembrandt


Could you elaborate on these choices? I'm curious because I know and like some of the work of these artists but am not educated on art history/theory and do not know any of their biographies well.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Beethoven = Sparta Prague
Mozart = Slavia Prague
Bach = Slovan Liberec


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

CnC Bartok said:


> Beethoven = Sparta Prague
> Mozart = Slavia Prague
> Bach = Slovan Liberec


I must say I do not understand this attribution. But at least the Beethoven and the Mozat hooligans are more civil than the Slavia and Sparta ones


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

When I was out in your part of the world, I always thought Liberec played with a great deal of organisation, very much stuck to their formation, and when on form were capable of some incredibly beautiful play. So please appreciate the effort I have gone to in order to contrive a comparison with Bach.....


----------



## Iota (Jun 20, 2018)

Bach - Bobby Moore
Mozart - George Best
Beethoven - Eric Cantona



Highwayman said:


> Bach - Stephen Hendry
> Beethoven - Ronnie O`Sullivan
> Mozart - Judd Trump
> Brahms - John Higgins
> ...


I'm getting a strange urge to cast Hurricane Higgins as Schumann. It may pass.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Also copying the football theme, but with old Celtic players:

Bach - Billy McNeill. Able to read a game as much as Bach could write counterpoint in his head.
Mozart - George Connelly. All the talent in the world but his flame flickered for a relatively short time.
Beethoven - Jimmy Johnstone. Capable of charming the birds from the trees with the gifts which God had given him but something of a firebrand.


----------

